# Astronomy Picture of the Day



## Poimen (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is a great website that shows us the beauty and grandeur of God's creation. If I like the picture I usually download it to use as my 'wallpaper'

http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html

Enjoy!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks! Very nice.  

Ps. 19.1 The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork.


----------

